#  Erste Hilfe >   Sind völlig bewustlose Personen schwerer? >

## Webster-

Hallo 
habe diese frage an euch. 
Weil ich mir denke das die Muskeln ja erschlaffen und man dadurch schwerer ist. 
Stimmt das? Oder denke ich Falsch?
mfg

----------


## Patientenschubser

Beides, du denkst das Richtige aber in die falsche Richtung. 
Wenn ein Patient 80kg wiegt bleibt es dabei, da er aber keinen Muskeltonus hat ist er quasi wie einer "nasser Sack".
Damit ist es deutlich schwerer einen solchen Patienten vom Boden aufzuheben.
Alleine ist es quasi unmöglich. 
Ein einfacher Versuch zeigt dir das: 
Fülle einen großen Luftballon mit Wasser (5Ltr) und versuche ihn anzuheben, das geht so gut wie nicht.
Füllst du in aber mit der selben Menge (Gewicht) Sand ist das Problem schon nicht mehr so groß ihn aufzuheben.
Da Sand nicht so nach gibt wie Wasser..

----------


## lucy230279

guter Vergleich :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Webster-

Danke..  :Smiley:  
Ist der bewusstlose Mensch (80kg) dann auch schwerer in die stabile seitenlage zu bringen?

----------


## Leonessa

Ja, das ist er leider.  :Zwinker: 
Wie ein nasser Sack eben...
Wenn du z.B. einen Arm anwinkelst mit dem Willen ihn gleich woanders hin zu lagern, fällt er einfach schlaff wieder zurück. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Dr.House

Mit der richtigen Technick ist die stabile Seitenlage bei keinem Pat. schwer durchzuführen ...  :Zwinker:

----------

